# WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN



## Hardiii (28. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

bitte beteiligt euch an der Abstimmung zum Nachtangeln!

http://www.vfg-bw.org/Umfrage.htm


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmtung NACHTANGELN*

Eigenartige Umfrage.

Die Frage sollte lauten: "Bitte abstimmen wem es *nicht *wichtig ist nachts zu angeln".
Wenn dann ein paar Stimmen zusammen kämen, könnte man immer noch argumentieren, dass die anderen paar Tausend Mitglieder eben dafür wären.......

Bei dieser Fragestellung muss man sich auf die paar Leute verlassen, die die Umfrage im Netz überhaupt finden.#d

Falscher Ansatz falls damit etwas für Angler erreicht werden soll!!!

PS: Mitmachen kann trotzdem nicht schaden!


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmtung NACHTANGELN*

Effektiver wäre es, wenn man bei der Ausgabe der jeweiligen Erlaubniskarten ein Umfrageschreiben dazulegen würde, ob man Nachts angeln möchte.
Das Schreiben könnte man dann gleich abgeben oder später mit der Fangliste.

Somit könnten auch nur die Leute abstimmen, die es letzendlich auch betrifft.

Und auch die Angler die nicht einem Verein angehören, hätten eine Möglichkeit ihre Stimme abzugeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Es entsetzt mich, dass ihr immer noch denkt, ein solcher Verband wollte etwas für Angler tun...

Die Abstimmung soll nicht gefunden werden, es sollen möglichst wenig abstimmen, damit man nachher sagen kann, das Interesse wäre nicht groß genug, man muss als Verband nichts tun.

Ihr habt immer noch nicht begriffen, das keiner dieser Verbände irgendwas Positives für Angler oder das Angeln erreichen will..

Die wollen nur ihre eigene "Wichtigkeit", ihre Pöstchen und die von den organisierten Angelfischern abgezockte Kohle behalten. Aber um Gottes Willen, ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die auch noch etwas arbeiten wollten, gar noch im Interesse der Angler????...

Dann bräuchte es keine Umfrage, sondern die würden schlicht versuchen, das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen.

Dann könnten die immer noch zu Hause bleiben, die nachts nicht angeln wollen..

Aber die endlich nachts angeln, die das wollen...

Schon alleine, dass man darüber abstimmen lässt, statt zu handeln,
 zeigt die Anglerfeindlichkeit solcher Verbände doch klar und deutlich auf....


----------



## Hardiii (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

naja, das ist ansichts sache... wie läuft es denn sonst ab? es sind meist privatleute die die umfragen starten und vergeblich versuchen leute zu erreichen... 

ICH würde sagen immer hin mal etwas! wem es egal ist, soll doch einfach nichts machen, aber wer nachts angeln WILL sollte doch einfach mitmachen und wenn möglich sogar verbreiten!

schaden wird es wohl mit sicherheit nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Nein, schaden wirds nix, wenn möglichst viele mitmachen - bringen wohl aber auch nix.
Biete Wetten an.

Dennoch bin ich auch dafür, dass so viel wie möglich Leute mitmachen und das weiter verbreiten, keine Frage..


----------



## Tomasz (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Hardiii schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bitte beteiligt euch an der Abstimmung zum Nachtangeln!
> 
> http://www.vfg-bw.org/Umfrage.htm



Habs erledigt. Viel Erfolg.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Im Zeitalter von Facebook und co sollte es kein Problem sein, eine solche Umfrage publik zu machen. Schon allein die Tatsache, dass es hier im Forum gepostet wird spricht doch für sich. Somit wird sie ja offenbar gefunden...
Ich habe abgestimmt und hoffe es bewirkt etwas - in irgend einer Form. #6


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

@Thomas, obwohl du da über den Verband, in dem ich über den Verein zwangsrekrutiert bin referierst, ganau meine Meinung zu diesem Thema.

Vor allem dieses:


> Die wollen nur ihre eigene "Wichtigkeit", ihre Pöstchen und die von den  organisierten Angelfischern abgezockte Kohle behalten. Aber um Gottes  Willen, ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die auch noch etwas  arbeiten wollten, gar noch im Interesse der Angler????...



Jürgen


----------



## Daniel_BW (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Habe auch abgestimmt und es in weiteren Foren gepostet. 
 Schau mer mal.


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Trotzdem abgestimmt.!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Nochmal:
Es ist absolut richtig abzustimmen!

Nur sollte man die Augen nicht vor Realitäten verschliessen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4137761#post4137761
.........


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Wird höchste Zeit, dass man hier in Ruhe nachts rausdarf (denn da hätte man wirklich mal seine Ruhe beim Angeln und müsste sich den besch***** "Freibadstress" nicht geben).

Hab darum soeben be-jat. Obs großartig hilft, sei dahingestellt.

BW ist zwar ausm Bundesverband raus, aber im Prinzip doch dieselbe vollverknöcherte Sumpf-Suppe. Jedenfalls bis jetzt. Man darf gespannt sein.

Bis jetzt haben die jedenfalls nicht viel bis nichts dagegen getan, dass es hier in BW deutschlandweit anglerisch mit am allerstiersten zugeht (bzw. dies meiner Meinung nach auch noch kräftig unterstützt - Stichwort "Nachtruhe für Fische").

Drum frag ich mich schon, ob das nicht irgendwie eher nach sandidieaugenstreuendem "Fishing for Compliments" riecht.

Oder bei zu geringer Beteiligung einer auf "mangelndes Interesse" gemacht wird (wenn nicht sogar das dahintersteckt bzw. erhofft wird). Da trau ich dem BW-Laden alles zu und keine 30 cm übern Weg. 

Aber nun hat er ja sozusagen die Chance, aktiv, offen und transparent das Gegenteil in Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit zu beweisen |supergri

Wie gesagt: Ich bin schwerstens gespannt.


----------



## thanatos (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

@ Thomas ,trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf,aber ganz schön mutig sich so zu äußern ,ich traue mich nicht mal mein Wissen weiter zu geben weil ich es ja beweisen müßte und gegebenfalls hätte ich nicht die Kohle für einen Anwalt.
Bin nicht Don Quijote.
Der Sportfischer Verein in dem ich Mitglied bin ist an keinen Verband gebunden,es geht auch ohne.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Abgestimmt und geteilt.

Ich hab aber diesbezüglich auch eine Frage:

Was spricht gegen Nachtangeln?Hab ich was verpasst oder warum suchen Verbände,einzelne Funktionäre oder Sonstige des Öfteren einen Grund,das Angeln im Dunkeln zu verbieten.

Bitte um Aufklärung,

lg


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

schau mal hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255797&page=5

interessant wird im Video http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3799282&postcount=48

Mapasuma hat das damals gepostet. Und treffend die seltsamen Ansichten des Herrn Werner Becker (Präsident des Fischereiverbandes Saarland) offenbart.

Der Herr Becker war auch mal bei Wobler-TV (so um 2000 rum) und hat dort genauso argumentiert.

Ps.: da Video bei Sevenload ist wohl nicht mehr vorhanden.

Hier gibts aber die damalige Sendung von Wobbler-TV:
http://www.wobbler.tv/search/nachtangeln/page/2/nachtangeln-pro-und-contra


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Keine Resonanz sieht glaube ich anders aus.


----------



## mathei (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

habe meinen haken gesetzt. ist ja nicht das 1. mal für die abschaffung. irgend wann wird es überall kommen. auf meiner berechtigung mv steht, in mv ist das nachtangeln erlaubt. warum steht das da ????


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



labralehn schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255797&page=5
> 
> ...




Dankeschön,hab mir die Diskussion jetzt sogar 2x angesehen und kann dem nichts Entnehmen,was gegen ein Angeln Nachts spricht.Absolut hanebüchen in der Argumention.

Lg


----------



## kernell32 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Ui schon über 1000 ja stimmen (über 90%) das werden mehr als in allen Abstimmungen zuvor auf deren Seite, weitersagen!


----------



## schomi (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

@ Thomas9904

Good posting!!! Genauso ist es!


----------



## kernell32 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Jep gutes posting von thomas, allerdings kann der Schuss vom Verband auch nach hinten losgehen (siehe hohe Beteiligung) allerdings können die dann immer noch sagen die Abstimmung sei nicht repräsentativ, da leicht manipulierbar, wobei sie sich dann die Frage gefallen lassen müssen warum sie überhaupt so eine Umfrage machen. :-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Es wäre das erste  Mal, dass einem solchen Verband keine Ausrede einfallen würde, nichts für Angler oder das Angeln tun zu müssen...

Da sind die (fast) alle gleich schlecht............

Im Bund wie in den Ländern.....

Wobei sie sich das bisherige Ergebnis, das bei mir gerade angezeigt wurde, schwerlich schönreden können (was sie nicht hindern wird, das zu tun):

Ist es Ihnen wichtig, auch nachts angeln zu können? 	
gesamt: 2292 Stimmen
  Ja
	 (99%)
	2265 Stimmen
  Nein
	 (1%)
	27 Stimmen


----------



## Gselzbaer67 (28. Mai 2014)

*VFG macht Umfrage wegen Nachtangeln, bitte alle mitmachen!!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

der VFG macht eine Umfrage wegen Nachtangeln in Baden Württemberg. Man muss sich nicht anmelden, sondern nur auf ja oder nein klicken. Jeder kann nur einmal teilnehmen.
Hier der Link

http://www.vfg-bw.org/Umfrage.htm

Vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme


----------



## glavoc (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: VFG macht Umfrage wegen Nachtangeln, bitte alle mitmachen!!!!*

done  danke für den Hinweis#6


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

@Thomas
ist das die 1. Umfrage auf deren Seite in Bezug aufs Nachangeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Weiss ich nicht, ob die schon mal eine online hatten.
Die hatten ne Abstimmung unter den Vereinen, wo auch dafür gesorgt wurde, dass das von denen nicht sooo wichtig genommen wurde, dass eh nicht allzuviele daran teilnahmen..


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Ich sehe das in etwa so: 

Sollte das die 1. Abstimmung auf deren Seite zu dem Thema Nachtangeln sein, dann bin ich der Meinung, das die das wirklich ernst nehmen.

Vielleicht lag es auch damals an den Vereinen selber, warum die Abstimmung so wenig Resonanz/Anklang fand.

Da nun der Verband das hier direkt auf der offiziellen Verbandsseite initiert, (also hier nicht über dritte geht) habe ich Hoffnung das sich da was bewegt.

Solange die Umfrage nicht plötzlich von deren Seite verschwindet, ist es ein positives Zeichen.

Stand da etwas dabei, wie lange die Umfrage läuft?


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Done ! #6


----------



## ashtray (28. Mai 2014)

*Umfrage Nachtangeln VFG Baden*

Hi zusammen,

der VFG Baden frägt gerade ob einem das Nachtangeln wichtig ist oder nicht. Hintergrund ist wieder mal das Nachtangelverbot in BW.

Ihr dürft gerne eure Meinung Kundtun, man muss nur "Ja" oder "Nein" auswählen und braucht keine Angaben wie Name oder Anschrift zu machen.

Danke fürs mitmachen!

http://www.vfg-bw.org/Umfrage.htm


Gruß
Patrik


----------



## wilhelm (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Erledigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Hab die Meldung auch mal auf die Startseite gestellt.
www.Anglerboard.de

Vielleicht hilfts ja was..............


----------



## glavoc (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Thx#6


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Habe es auch mal auf die Anglerboard Facebook-Seite gestellt:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard

Ich mache mir aber auch wenig Hoffnung, dass die Umfrage irgendeinen übergeordneten Wert hat :c


----------



## Hardiii (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Finde die beteiligung bis jetzt echt stark! Hoffentlich bleibt es so und wir bekommen noch mehr stimmen uns können den quatsch mit dem nachtangelverbot abschaffen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Biete Wette an:
Egal wie die Abstimmung ausgeht, es wird dieser Verband weiterhin nichts für Angler oder das Angeln unternehmen - hat er die letzten Jahrzehnte auch nie.

Schliesslich sind (momentan) nur 99% für Nachtangeln - man kann doch nix gegen das eine, so wichtige Prozent unternehmen, das gegen Nachtangeln ist...

Da aber immer noch eine Minimalchance besteht, dass ich mich irre:
*STIMMT AB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vanner (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Auch erledigt.


----------



## JimiG (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

abjestimmt


----------



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Irgendwie ist das für alle Nicht-BaWü´ler eine Frage wie:
_Ist es Ihnen wichtig Nachts das Haus zu verlassen & auf dem Bürgersteig gehen zu dürfen, wenn Sie es denn wollen würden?
_
Wie kann es sowas wie ein Nachtangelverbot eigentlich nur geben? #d

@Thomas
hast du für uns Nichtwissende ein paar Hintergrund-Infos?
Seit wann gibt es diesen Irrsinn?
Wie kam es überhaupt zu so einem Verbot?
Widerstände damals?


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Ist es Ihnen wichtig, auch über diesen Zeitrahmen hinaus nachts angeln zu können?
Ist das eine dämliche Frage. Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## orgel (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Da es mit wichtig ist, dann angeln zu können, wenn ich Lust und Zeit dazu ich mir nicht Sonnenauf-/Untergang oder andere Zeiten vorschreiben lassen möchte und das am besten in ganz Deutschland, habe ich auch abgestimmt. Auch wenn ich, wie Thomas das schon sagte, kaum glaube, dass das was ändert...


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Da kann man nur hoffen, das diese Abstimmung was bringt und dieser Irrsinn nicht auf andere Bundesländer überschwappt.


----------



## jens der angler (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es entsetzt mich, dass ihr immer noch denkt, ein solcher Verband wollte etwas für Angler tun...
> 
> Die Abstimmung soll nicht gefunden werden, es sollen möglichst wenig abstimmen, damit man nachher sagen kann, das Interesse wäre nicht groß genug, man muss als Verband nichts tun.
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## fireforget (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Hallo

Hab mal für die Beibehaltung des Nachtangelverbotes gestimmt.
Will ja schließlich weiterhin Nachts meine Ruhe beim angeln haben. #:






Ne, war nur Spaß. Hab auch für die Abschaffung dieses blödsinnigen Verbotes gestimmt.


Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Zumindest eindeutig bis jetzt.......
Gesamt: 
10699 Stimmen

Davon 
Ja
	 (99%)
	10622 Stimmen

Nein
	 (1%)
	77 Stimmen 

Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass sich die Verbandler davon beeindrucken lassen - aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben.
Daher weitermachen..


----------



## BoomSlang (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Über 10000 Stimmen mit "Ja" !

Dranbleiben und die Umfrage weiter verbreiten, der Server vom Vfg muss explodieren vor traffic. :vik:


----------



## JimiG (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Also wenn man die Teilnehmerzahl der Umfragen vorher sieht, dann kommt das jetzt hier einem Erdbeben gleich. Da sieht man mal was so ein Forum auch bewegen kann. Weiter abgestimmt und gezeigt das allen hier ebn nicht egal ist was mit unserem Hobby geschieht.


----------



## blaze (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Abstimmungsart ist absoluter quatsch.
Entweder da hängt wer mit nem Script hinter oder ich stimme
bei jeder Aktualisierung der Website nochmal ab...

Wer solche Systeme nicht anständig sicher kann sollte es dann doch lieber gleich lassen.
Wenn auch nur eine Person zweimal abstimmt ist die ganze Nummer hinfällig.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Eventuell liegen die hohen Mitmachzahlen auch dran, dass diese Umfrage im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Online-Petitionen weitaus anonymer ist.

Aber egal: Hauptsache, da kommt ordentlich was zusammen. Ist doch echt kein Zustand hier, dieses besch****** "Angeln gegen die Uhr".

Vor allem in Monaten, in denen es früher dunkel wird - wer da spät vom Arbeiten kommt, ungünstige Schichtzeiten plus kleine Kinder hat etc., braucht dann desöfteren gar nicht mehr rausgehen.

Wir Schwaben sollen uns also stets brav totarbeiten und unglaubliche Angelkartenpreise abstecken, während uns die anglerische Erholung danach bzw. die adäquate Nutzung der teuren Angelmöglichkeiten gezielt verwehrt wird.

Die Folge: Unter der Woche kann man dann nicht angeln, während man am Wochenende quasi mehr Mitbetroffene als freie Angelplätze vorfindet.

Dann geht der Stress grade weiter (u. a. aus Platzmangel etc.) - aber diesmal leider direkt am Wasser und in der Freizeit. Und dafür blecht man dann auch noch ganz kräftig.

Zudem hat man nachts weder unter Erzieher-Spaziergänger- noch unter Naherholungs-Tretbootinvasion zu leiden.

Darum: Nix wie weg mit diesem unfairen Mist. 

Wenn ich dürfte, würd ich größtenteils ausschließlich nachts angeln - auch mit der Spinnrute. Hauptsache, ich seh dabei so wenig Menschen wie nur möglich. Dieses "Tagsüber-Freibadangeln" mit all seinen Stressphänomenen bockts nicht wirklich. Schon gar nicht für so viel Kohle.

Und ansonsten auf alle Arten, die man auch tagsüber fangen darf (nicht nur dieser komische verordnete "Aal- und Waller-Kram" bis 0 oder 1 Uhr - bei dem man sich dann wieder am "Beifang-Kopf" kratzen muss).

Ich würd z. B. auch mal gern ganz gezielt und legal nachts auf Hecht, Zander oder Schleie ansitzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Das wir ein solches Thema hier überhaupt diskutieren  müssen ist zu tiefst traurig. 

Ein Nachtangelverbot ist doch gar nicht vernünftig zu begründen ohne nicht zig andere  Sachen auch in Frage zu stellen.

Wenn Tiere und Anlieger nachts gestört werden sollten wir das Autofahren doch ganz verbieten während der Dämmerung und Nachtzeiten.

Und nur weil ich mir nichts aus Nachtangeln mache soll es verboten werden? da hätte ich noch viele lustige Ideen die wir auch verbieten könnten da kommt richtig Stimmung in die Bude. Mit Verlaub die Spinnen doch.

Last uns alle Einheitskleidung tragen, das schont die Umwelt und wenn alles gleich aussieht, reichen mir auch vier Garnituren und nicht ein halber Kleiderschrank. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das wir ein solches Thema hier überhaupt diskutieren  müssen ist zu tiefst traurig.


So ist es!!!

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es entsetzt mich, dass ihr immer noch denkt, ein solcher Verband wollte etwas für Angler tun...
> 
> Die Abstimmung soll nicht gefunden werden, es sollen möglichst wenig abstimmen, damit man nachher sagen kann, das Interesse wäre nicht groß genug, man muss als Verband nichts tun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damyl (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

So wie der Zähler jede Sekunde hochrauscht glaube ich nicht das man diese Umfrage als Anhaltspunkt nehmen kann.
Wer da bescheixxt macht das ziemlich auffällig


----------



## Stralsund (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Umfrage ist doch eh für die Tonne.

99% für JA. Alles klar ... bisschen IP-Wechsel und schon läuft der Counter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Das Schlimme ist, dass ein Verband, bezahlt von Anglern, erst darüber abstimmen muss, ob man was gegen das Nachtangelverbot unternimmt.

Die gehören alle in  die Wüste gejagt...

Ob und was da rauskommt bei dieser Abstimmung, ist eh zweitrangig - die hatten in meinen Augen eh nie vor, was gegen das Nachtangelverbot zu unternehmen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist, dass ein Verband, bezahlt von Anglern, erst darüber abstimmen muss, ob man was gegen das Nachtangelverbot unternimmt.
> 
> Die gehören alle in  die Wüste gejagt...
> 
> Ob und was da rauskommt bei dieser Abstimmung, ist eh zweitrangig - die hatten in meinen Augen eh nie vor, was gegen das Nachtangelverbot zu unternehmen...



Das ist einfach eine Farce. Kein vernünftiger Mensch beschneidet seine eigenen Rechte ohne Zwang. Und warum auch? An Statt die Argumente zu entkräften wird eine Umfrage gestartet. Mit einem Thema von dem ich niemals erwartet hätte das ein Angelverband sie sich selbst stellt.

Der Verband soll mal seine eigenen Funktionäre einer Abstimmung unterwerfen, auch da erwarte ich eine eindeutige Stimmung :q


----------



## blaze (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Umfrage ist doch eh für die Tonne.
> 
> 99% für JA. Alles klar ... bisschen IP-Wechsel und schon läuft der Counter.


Pah IP-Wechsel 
Es reicht schon einfach auf der Ergebnisseite F5 zu drücken.
Die Session des Formulares wird nicht anständig verarbeitet und
bei jeder Aktualisierung wird das Formular nochmal abgeschickt.

Der "Schutz" zur Doppelabstimmung ist lediglich nen Cookie der
auch noch stumpf als "umfrage" benannt ist - leider greift
die Abfrage nur auf der Startseite...

Ziemlich lächerlich wie stümpferhaft das ganze programmiert ist.
Würde man es wirklich ernst meinen mit dieser Umfrage dann wäre das ganz anders umgesetzt.


----------



## BoomSlang (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Umfrage ist doch eh für die Tonne.
> 
> 99% für JA. Alles klar ... bisschen IP-Wechsel und schon läuft der Counter.



Alte, verknöcherte Klappstuhlangler bzw. Nein-Sager haben halt kein Internet, dann gibts auch kein Nein-Voting! Die sind nur in ihrem kleinen Verein stark. Aber das erledigt sich ja früher oder später auch von selbst.


----------



## thanatos (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



BoomSlang schrieb:


> Alte, verknöcherte Klappstuhlangler bzw. Nein-Sager haben halt kein Internet, dann gibts auch kein Nein-Voting! Die sind nur in ihrem kleinen Verein stark. Aber das erledigt sich ja früher oder später auch von selbst.



#d hallöchen,fühle mich richtig nett angesprochen,verkneife es mir aber dir die passende Antwort zu geben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Umfrage ist doch eh für die Tonne.
> 
> 99% für JA. Alles klar ... bisschen IP-Wechsel und schon läuft der Counter.




Na und ???

Das Ergebnis ist positiv für die Angler, ist doch prima.


----------



## Mind (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Umfrage ist doch eh für die Tonne.
> 
> 99% für JA. Alles klar ... bisschen IP-Wechsel und schon läuft der Counter.



Da wird ein einfacher Session cookie gesetzt und der wohl nur für 24h. Das ist soooooooooo lächerlich. Nen script für das teil baut sich jeder halbwegs versierte in 10 min zusammen (habs grade mal ganz null acht 15 mit nem Browser atuomatisierung gemacht, dauerte keine 2min, und dann 3 Mal mit Voten lassen, tatsächlich für 3 Freunde von mir die gestern zu besuch waren,  schafft demnach ca. 15 Votes die Minute). 
Wen die IP´s Tracken muss man die halt auch wechseln. Das dauert dann noch mal 10 min das script mit nem dienst für Ip Verschlüsselung zu verbinden. 

Lachhaft die Aktion, einfach nur lachhaft. Sowohl Technisch wie auch das der Verband für sowas ne Umfrage macht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Mind schrieb:


> Da wird ein einfacher Session cookie gesetzt und der wohl nur für 24h. Das ist soooooooooo lächerlich. Nen script für das teil baut sich jeder halbwegs versierte in 10 min zusammen (habs grade mal ganz null acht 15 mit nem Browser atuomatisierung gemacht, dauerte keine 2min, und dann 3 Mal mit Voten lassen, tatsächlich für 3 Freunde von mir die gestern zu besuch waren,  schafft demnach ca. 15 Votes die Minute).
> Wen die IP´s Tracken muss man die halt auch wechseln. Das dauert dann noch mal 10 min das script mit nem dienst für Ip Verschlüsselung zu verbinden.
> 
> Lachhaft die Aktion, einfach nur lachhaft. Sowohl Technisch wie auch das der Verband für sowas ne Umfrage macht...


Nochmal:
Das war in meinen Augen klare Absicht vom Verband!!

Damit sie eine Ausrede haben, um nichts gegen das Nachtangelverbot oder am Ende gar etwas FÜR Angler tun zu müssen...

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es entsetzt mich, dass ihr immer noch denkt, ein solcher Verband wollte etwas für Angler tun...
> 
> Die Abstimmung soll nicht gefunden werden, es sollen möglichst wenig abstimmen, damit man nachher sagen kann, das Interesse wäre nicht groß genug, man muss als Verband nichts tun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stralsund (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Das war in meinen Augen klare Absicht vom Verband!!
> 
> Damit sie eine Ausrede haben, um nichts gegen das Nachtangelverbot oder am Ende gar etwas FÜR Angler tun zu müssen...
> ...



Die SPD will doch seit 4 Jahren etwas gegen das Nachtangelverbot machen :q.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Was ist denn nun aus dieser Lachnummer geworden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

eine Lachnummer - was man von Politikern eben erwarten kann..

Die kriegen aber noch ne nette Mail von mir, in der sie es erklären dürfen - und den Preis dann zurückschicken..


----------



## Carras (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Hi,

für Die die es nicht wissen (oder wussten).
Dieser Verband hat vor ca. zwei Jahren, schon mal eine Umfrage zum Nachtangeln in BW gemacht.

Allerdings gingen dazu (anscheinend) Umfrageformulare an die einzelnen Vereine in Baden Württemberg.
Die Vereine bekamen dazu eine Frist gesetzt, bis wann sie etwas zurückmelden müssen.

Nun ist natürlich fraglich gewesen, ob  denn jeder Verein in BW dieses Umfrageformular wirklich erhalten hat.
Desweiteren war sicher mehr als Fraglich, ob auch jeder Vereinsvorstand dieses mit seinen Ausschußmitgliedern wirklich diskutiert hat, geschweige denn, seine ganzen aktiven Mitglieder dazu befragt hat.
Vermutlich beides nicht.

Das Ergebniss dieser Umfrage war nämlich "damals" schon so, dass  schon die Mehrzahl dafür war, das Nachtangelverbot aufzuheben.

Allerdings war die Umfrage an einen Rückmeldungsquotienten gebunden.
Ich meine, wenn weniger als 50 % der Vereine, keine Rückmeldung an den Verband schicken, wird die Umfrage nicht gewertet.
Und so war es dann auch,...nach offizieller Aussage des Verbandes.
 "Es haben sich zu wenig Verein dazu gemeldet, so dass das Ergebniss leider nicht repräsentativ für alle Angler in BW ist". So oder so ähnlich hies es dann auf der HP des Verbandes.

Ob das der Realität entsprach oder nicht kann niemand sagen. Der Verband konnte hier ja letzten Endes alles behaupten. Wir als angelndes Volk, haben ja eh nie den Einblick in das, was im Hintergund so läuft.


Nichts desto Trotz,..
"Stehter Tropfen höhlt den Stein,...."  oder so ähnlich

Insofern kann eine Teilnahme an dieser Umfrage erst mal nicht schaden!
Ob da wirklich was bei heraus springt,....bleibt abzuwarten.

Wenn man aktuell auf die Teilnehmerzahl der neuen Umfrage schaut,...da hat sich ordentlich was getan,....


So Long


Carras


im Übrigen hat der Verband zu dem Thema immer wieder mal etwas auf seiner HP:
Ist mir auch eben Erst aufgefallen, als  ich zu der alten Umfrage was gesucht habe:


z.B.

http://www.vfg-bw.org/index.php?showgal_from=&Seiten_ID=680&men=&action=newsarchiv_ueber&showthem=21

oder hier mit dabei:

http://www.vfg-bw.org/index.php?showgal_from=&Seiten_ID=680&men=&action=newsarchiv_ueber&showthem=28

oder hier:

http://www.vfg-bw.org/index.php?showgal_from=&Seiten_ID=680&men=&action=newsarchiv_ueber&showthem=35

oder hier:

http://www.vfg-bw.org/index.php?showgal_from=&Seiten_ID=680&men=&action=newsarchiv_ueber&showthem=42

oder hier sogar zu der damaligen Abstimmung:

http://www.vfg-bw.org/Ergebnis_Verbandsumfrage_Nachtangeln.htm


----------



## Hardiii (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

So Leute!

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Mail gestartet um raus zu finden was da jetzt genau los ist!

Aber lest selbst:


An: Fischereiverband
Betreff: Umfrage zum Nachtangelverbot

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich wollte mich nur kurz informieren, ob diese Abstimmung eine reine Interessenabstimmung ist oder ob danach wirklich entschieden wird ob Das Nachtangelverbot abgeschafft wird oder bestehen bleibt.

Die Abstimmung hat bis jetzt 36.792 Stimmen. Für das Nachtangeln haben 96% (35.234 Stimmen) gestimmt. Dagegen lediglich 4% (1558 Stimmen)

Die anderen Abstimmungen haben eine viel geringere Wahlbeteiligung von maximal 186 Stimmen. 

Es ist wohl für uns Angler ein Sehr großes Anliegen dieses Verbot zu beenden.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Dominik Erhard



*Antwort*

Sehr geehrter Herr Erhard,

entsprechend der Fragestellung ist es zunächst eine „Interessensabstimmung“, zudem das derzeitige Nachtangelverbot in der Landesfischereiverordnung (LFVO) steht. Eine Änderung der LFVO kann nur der Landtag beschließen.
Von Verbandsseite aus ist vorgesehen, das Abstimmungsergebnis an den Bezirkstagen mit den Vereinsvorsitzenden zu diskutieren und die weiteren Schritte festzulegen.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht Ihnen 

Dr. Michael Schramm 
Geschäftsführer 
_________________________________________________________________________ 
Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V. 
VFG Service und Verlags GmbH
Goethestr. 9, 70174 Stuttgart 
Tel.: 0711 - 997 98 98 -0 
Fax: 0711 - 997 98 98 -9 

www.vfg-bw.org 
facebook.com/vfgbw


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Hardiii schrieb:


> Von Verbandsseite aus ist vorgesehen, das Abstimmungsergebnis an den Bezirkstagen mit den Vereinsvorsitzenden zu diskutieren und die weiteren Schritte festzulegen.



Also passiert nix!


----------



## Hardiii (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Eine Änderung der LFVO kann nur der Landtag beschließen.


bei denen sollte man mal anfragen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Klingt nach reiner Augenwischerei. Was gibts da überhaupt zu diskutieren. 

Direkt ran an den Landtag mit ner deutlichen Änderungsforderung und hat (sofern man das von Verbandsseite denn überhaupt WILL).

Aber bei diesem Landtag seh ich da sowieso schwarz (bzw. grün) - von denen ist da IMO gar nichts zu erwarten.

Höchstens noch Schlimmeres.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es entsetzt mich, dass ihr immer noch denkt, ein solcher Verband wollte etwas für Angler tun...
> 
> Die Abstimmung soll nicht gefunden werden, es sollen möglichst wenig abstimmen, damit man nachher sagen kann, das Interesse wäre nicht groß genug, man muss als Verband nichts tun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es entsetzt mich, dass ihr immer noch denkt, ein solcher Verband wollte etwas für Angler tun...
> 
> .



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....


----------



## thanatos (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

,bitte nicht ernst nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!#d

 Fand das Nachtangelverbot schon immer für absoluten
 Schwachsinn und habe mich noch nie dran gehalten.
 Habe aber gerade dadurch sehr viel gelernt,z.B.mich unauffällig zu verhalten,absolute Ordnung in meinem 
 Angelkram ,ohne Licht alles hinzukriegen.#6
 Ist mir heute mal so eingefallen als ein Jüngling seinen Kumpel um dessen Zange gebeten hat |uhoh: man war das ein Gesuche und Gewühle  da sieht bei meiner Else in der Handtasche bald besser aus .Hätte er mich gefragt
 -zweite Tasche vorn-Zange,Rachensperre,Ködernadeln 
 Nagelknipser -;+ wäre ich ohne das sch... Verbot auch so 
 geworden ???????????????
 Würde gern schreiben was ich Leuten die für solche Verbote
 verantwortlich sind antuen möchte aber ich will ja langsam
 anständiger werden


----------



## Daniel_BW (4. August 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Und plötzlich ist die Umfrage verschwunden;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Und?
Wundert Dich das?


----------



## Daniel_BW (4. August 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Muss meine Aussage revidieren.

Hab gerade das gefunden:


> Über das Ergebnis der der Umfrage "_Ist es Ihnen wichtig, auch nachts angeln zu können?_" berichten wir in der Septemberausgabe 2014 der Verbandszeitschrift und an dieser Stelle.


 Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was berichtet wird und was daraus entsteht.


----------



## Haken_im_Finger (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Ich bin an sich eher ein ruhiger Typ der mehr mitliest als selbst zu schreiben. Heute hat es meine Landesregierung mal wieder geschafft das mir der Kragen und noch andere Körperteile platzen.
Im Fratzenbuch hab ich die Stellungnahme zu der Umfrage zum Nachtangelverbot gesehen. 

PDF Download
http://tinyurl.com/lcpjjyp

https://www.facebook.com/vfgbw?ref=brav

Dort habe ich auch einen Kommentar hinterlassen den ich nicht mit dem Handy/Tablet hier einfügen kann.

Mfg Andre Becker


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Hast mal n Link?|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Ich sag dazu nix mehr - meine Landsleute, die als Angelfischer organisiert sind,  wählen und bezahlen ja weiterhin ihre beschexxxxxxx Landesverbandsvertreter, die ihnen diesen Mist einbrocken.

In meinen Augen sollen diese Idxxxx noch viel mehr Verbote an den Hals gehängt bekommen. 

Dafür, dass sie solche Xxxxxxxxxxx über die Vereine in die Verbände wählen und bezahlen mit ihren Beiträgen.

Das wirklich Schlimme für mich:
Dass eben nicht nur die beschxxxxxxx organisierten Angelfischer unter solchem Dreck leiden müssen, sondern eben auch richtige Angler (und die Minderheit der richtigen Angler bei den organisierten Angelfischern - von 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen sind ja nicht umsonst nur um die 5-600.000 Dxxxx organisiert) - es ist schlicht zum kotzen...................................

Und alles weitere, was ich wirklich über diese Verbandsixxxxxx denke, kann ich auf Grund deutscher Rechtslage leider nicht öffentlich schreiben......................


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Zitat: "  Im Beirat sind unter anderem der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. und die vier regionalen Fischereiverbände vertreten. Der Beirat hat erneut die aktuelle Regelung gutgeheißen"

Tolle Vertretung!#q

Dass es ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher gibt, die sich als Denunzianten der Anglerkollegen instrumentalisieren lassen ist ebenso unerklärlich.|krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sollen diese Idxxxx noch viel mehr Verbote an den Hals gehängt bekommen.
> 
> Dafür, dass sie solche Xxxxxxxxxxx über die Vereine in die Verbände wählen und bezahlen mit ihren Beiträgen.


----------



## Dunraven (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



> Die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Vorschriften wird durch ehrenamtliche oder
> staatliche Fischereiaufseher sowie durch die Schutzpolizei kontrolliert. Da die
> Kontrollen in erster Linie dazu dienen, den Besitz und die Gültigkeit des Fische-
> reischeins und der Fischereierlaubnis zu überprüfen, entstehen keine relevanten
> zusätzlichen Kosten



Hm der will also allen ernstes erzählen, das die während der Angelverbotszeit eigentlich nur kontrollieren um zu schauen ob die Papiere der Angler, die da nicht Angeln dürfen, ok sind?

Wenn die da nachts nicht Angeln dürfen gibt es auch keinen Grund zur Kontrolle, außer eben um zu schauen ob sich da jemand nicht an das Verbot hält. Von daher ist die Aussage entweder totaler Blödsinn, oder er sagt - mit dem Versuch es so zu sagen das keiner es versteht - Nach 1 Uhr gibt es keine Kontrollen mehr da wegen des Angelverbotes keine Kontrolle der Papiere notwendig ist. 
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der in der Lage ist so zu denken, daher ist die naheliegende Antwort wohl die richtige. Er glaubt wirklich das Kontrollen während der Angelverbotszeit vor allem dazu dienen zu schauen ob die Angler, die da verbotener maßen angeln, zumindest die Papiere in Ordnung haben wenn sie ohne Erlaubnis angeln.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Versuch bei Verbandlern und Grün-Rot doch nicht, das auch noch mit Logik zu verstehen - keine Ahnung, aus welchem Orkus die alle gekrochen sind, aber Logik, Fach-und Sachverstand waren scheinbar in einem anderen Fach gelagert..


----------



## Haken_im_Finger (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Mein Kommentar über den PC kopiert:


> War  doch mal wieder eine typische Reaktion unserer Grün/Roten  Landesregierung, ist fast so toll wie die "Einladung" das vor meiner  Haustür ein Atommüllendlager hin soll. Die letzten Jahre hab ich eine  Gewässerkarte vom VFG gekauft, die Wege werden immer schlechter,  teilweise sind sie nicht mehr existent und wenn man eine Email schreibt  bekommt man als Antwort darauf habe der Verband keinen Einfluß. Wofür  bezahlen ich dann ? Um Müll der beim Hochwasser angeschwemmt wird  entsorgen zu müssen und mich nach stupiden, hirnrissigen, weltfremde  Regelungen von irgendwelchen unqualifizierten Funktionären und  Politikern richten zu müssen. Den Vorständen der Vereinen ist es egal,  deshalb haben sie damals die Anfrage einfach ignoriert, oder sie bilden  sich ein die Fische werden in ihrer Nachtruhe gestört. Jemand anderes  ist ja Nachts nicht am Wasser. Die Durchsetztung des Verbots durch  Kontrollen wird wohl auch teurer sein als die paar Einsätze mehr die  durch zu laute pseudo Angler entstehen würden. Jeder Angler der was  fangen will ist wohl auf eine geringe Lautstärke an seinem Platz  bedacht. Nicht Angler die sich Nachts an den Gewässern rumtreiben und  Party feiern haben ja nichts mit einem Nachtangelverbot zu tun.



Ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nochmal eine VFG Karte holen soll oder auf die andere Rheinseite wechsle und mir die Pfälzer Karte hole. In meiner alten Heimat ist zwar auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber wenigstens als Angler hat man auf den ersten Blick seine Ruhe und Freiheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*

Auch da ist Nachtangelverbot schon länger in Planung - nutze es also aus, solange es noch geht.
Und der RLP - Verband ist kein Stück besser oder anglerfreundlicher als die aus B-W (oder sonstige LV oder gar der BV)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Ich hab die letzten Beiträge ab hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4227253#post4227253

vom C+R-Abstimmungsthread hierher verschoben, wo das thematisch besser passt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Und es ist, wie ich hier im Thread schon vorhergesagt hatte - der Verband wird die Abstimmung, weil die augenscheinlich nicht in der Lage (oder willens) waren, das vernünftig zu programmieren, so dass Mehrfachabstimmungen nicht möglich sind, dazu benutzen, nichts unternehmen zu müssen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mind schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da wird ein einfacher Session cookie gesetzt und der wohl nur für 24h. Das ist soooooooooo lächerlich. Nen script für das teil baut sich jeder halbwegs versierte in 10 min zusammen (habs grade mal ganz null acht 15 mit nem Browser atuomatisierung gemacht, dauerte keine 2min, und dann 3 Mal mit Voten lassen, tatsächlich für 3 Freunde von mir die gestern zu besuch waren,  schafft demnach ca. 15 Votes die Minute).
> ...



*Und daher bleibt auch das meine Meinung zu diesem ganzen Verbands- und Politdreck in Baden-Württemberg:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nix mehr - meine Landsleute, die als Angelfischer organisiert sind,  wählen und bezahlen ja weiterhin ihre beschexxxxxxx Landesverbandsvertreter, die ihnen diesen Mist einbrocken.
> 
> In meinen Augen sollen diese Idxxxx noch viel mehr Verbote an den Hals gehängt bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## kernell32 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Und warum machen wir dann keine (unfälschbare) Petition oder Umfrage und knallen denen die Resultate vor den Latz?
Da gibt es doch Plattformen im Netz die für sowas gute Systeme haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Die wollen nix für Angler tun (Politik bei Grün/Rot sowenig wie vorher bei CDU/FDP, und die anglerfeindlichen Verbände in B-W schon zweimal nicht) - was soll(te) da eine weitere Umfrage zum Thema bringen?

Ausreden um nichts für Angler tun zu müssen, finden diese Damen und Herren ja immer - egal wie abstrus das letztlich von denen argumentiert wird.


----------



## kernell32 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Genugtuung und der "told you so" Effekt  
Nee im ernst die fürchten sich schon vor zahlen und wir sind viele!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Na und? 

Die organisierten wollen das doch so...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wirklich Schlimme für mich:
> Dass eben nicht nur die beschxxxxxxx organisierten Angelfischer unter solchem Dreck leiden müssen, sondern eben auch richtige Angler (und die Minderheit der richtigen Angler bei den organisierten Angelfischern - von 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen sind ja nicht umsonst nur um die 5-600.000 Dxxxx organisiert) - es ist schlicht zum kotzen...................................
> ..


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



> warum machen wir dann keine (unfälschbare) Petition oder Umfrage und knallen denen die Resultate vor den Latz?



Hat es schon gegeben, da unterschreiben dann 3000 User, weil's es den Angler in Friesland nicht interessiert, wie wir hier in BW gefixxx sind!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Um so eine Petition bekannt zu machen ist das AB doch perfekt und es unterschreiben sicher sehr viele Angler - auch die nicht organisierten.#6
Immerhin besteht die Gefahr dass Politiker in anderen Bundesländern auf diesen Zug aufspringen wollen.#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Vergiss es - die organisierten Angelfischer wollen das ja alles so (siehe auch Schleppangelverbot SH, Abknüppelgebot Bayern etc...), richtige Angler (und die Minderheit derer bei den organisierten hat das keine Chance)..

Das Verbandsunwesen gehört weg, sonst ist Angeln in Deutschland dem Untergang geweiht und es bleibt nur schützertaugliches Angelfischen über..

Dafür ist die Geschichte mit Nachtangeln in B-W nur ein böses Beispiel..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hat es schon gegeben, da unterschreiben dann 3000 User, weil's es den Angler in Friesland nicht interessiert, wie wir hier in BW gefixxx sind!
> 
> Jürgen



Ist was dran,traurig aber wahr..was kümmerts mich,was es 500 km weiter an Einschränkungen und Verbote hagelt.

Stehen die in anderen BL  "bewährten"( man wehrt sich ja nicht) Verbote dann "plötzlich" als ideologischer Exportschlager vor der eigenen Türe,ist das Gezeter groß.

Der Blick über den Tellerrand egoistisch auf Vorfachlänge gekürzt.

Jedes logisch und sachlich nicht nachvollziehbare Verbot,egal in welchem BL,ist genau eines zuviel.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



> Jedes logisch und sachlich nicht nachvollziehbare Verbot,egal in welchem BL,ist genau eines zuviel.



So ist es, aber bis die große Mehrheit dies bemerkt, ist ohnehin alles zu spät!
Ich kann mich nur damit trösten, dass mein GW nachts pennt, oder besoffen ist!

Jürgen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Verband in B-W: Wieder Abstimmung, diesmal C+R*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zitat: "  Im Beirat sind unter anderem der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. und die vier regionalen Fischereiverbände vertreten. Der Beirat hat erneut die aktuelle Regelung gutgeheißen"
> 
> Tolle Vertretung!#q



Die Interessen des Beirats werden doch damit bestens vertreten:banghead:

So ein Beirat gehört mit Schimpf und Schande bis in die sibirische Taiga gejagt !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Ich hab bei der Petition unterschrieben, obwohl ich mit Nachtangelverbote nichts am Hut hab (NDS) Das machen aber leider nur wenige und ich glaube auch nicht das so eine Petition sonderlich viel bringt (würde trotzdem immer wieder unterschreiben), denn es werden nie alle Angler unterschreiben und irgendwie zusammen halten.

Wenn hier auch so ein unlogisches Verbot wäre würde mich das ärgern, aber gleichzeitig wärs mir auch ein bisschen egal. Wenn ich nachts angeln gehen will, dann geh ich nachts angeln...das wird mir keiner nehmen. Wer will / kann sowas überhaupt kontrollieren? Das ist doch kaum möglich. 

Wenns mir dann doch zu viel werden sollte mit den Einschränkungen / Kontrollen ziehe ich einfach um, dahin wo man noch einigermaßen vernünftig angeln kann. Angeln ist mir heilig...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Solange da in Verbänden und auch desweilen in der Politik Argument-und Beratungsresistente Ideologiestalinisten das sagen haben,kannst du die mit Petitionen zupflastern..man beschäftigt sich dann damit..und kommt dann zu dem Ergebnis das doch alles bestens und zum Wohle von Tier und Natur sei..falsche Politik kann man ja-wenn denn viele mitziehen- zur Not noch abwählen,Verbandspäpste(mit weibl.Spitze ) und Provinzfürsten kleben dagegen Systembedingt an ihren Ämtern wie Fliegen an der Leimrute und sonnen sich weiter in gefälliger Selbstdarstellung.Den Sumpf kann man nur finanziell austrocknen und dann neu aufbauen.

Doch..man kann kontrollieren,glaub mal..für jedes noch so bescheuerte und Sinnfreie Verbot findet sich in D irgendein "Knöllchen Horst " oder Blockwart der daraus seinen hlg.Kreuzzug macht.

Angeln ist vielen "heilig"..als möglichst tolerant und frei ausgeübte Freizeitphilosophie z.B.

Blöd nur, das man es hier in D Verbandsseitig überwiegend mit  Verbotstaliban zu tun hat.Falsche Propheten,Pharisäer und Scharlatane.
(Irr)glaube von vorgestern..aber gewählt.Herr,lass Hirn regnen..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: es bringt nichts sich immer wieder in diversen Foren darüber aufzuregen und seitenweise darüber zu diskutieren!!!

Entweder 
- gründet ihr einen eigenen Verband und hofft das er größer und mächtiger wird als der VDAF (eher unwahrscheinlich)
- oder werdet Mitglied in den Vereinen, geht auf die JHV, wählt alte Vorstände ab und lasst euch reinwählen, als nächstes sägt ihr die alten Säcke auf Regionaler bzw. Kreisebene ab und dann geht es weiter als Deligierte auf die Wahlen. (Schwer, aber machbar)

Hört auf immer wieder gegen Vereine und "organisierte Angler" zu hetzen... Ihr habe nur EINE Chance und die führt über eine organisierte Gemeinschaft die ganz unten anfängt die alten Strukturen aufzubrechen.
Im Internet alleine und durch seitenweise Diskusionen kann man nichts ändern.

_*Ihr müsst was tun, selbst tätig werden!!!*_

*Nur so könnt ihr was ändern*, was bewirken und was für euch und die Angelkameraden tun.
Wer seitenweise rumjammert wie schlecht die (Angel)welt doch ist, aber NICHTS unternimmt und sich NICHT organisiert kann NICHTS bewirken!!!

*Erst müssen alte Seilschaften entsorgt und in die Wüste geschickt werden, dann ist Raum für neue Ideen da.

*_Wer von euch die sich hier immer und immer wieder an der ewig gleichen Leierdiskusion beteiligen hat den in den vergangenen Monaten was unternommen, ist Mitglied in einem Verein geworden und versucht wenigstens im kleinen Rahmen was zu ändern???_


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Ich persönlich trete in Verbände ein, die was für mich tun - nicht in welche, die gegen mich arbeiten, um die dann vielleicht zu ändern.

Kann aber jeder halten wie er will - ihr könnt auch in die KPD oder die NPD eintreten und versuchen die demokratisch(er) zu machen - vermutlich sogar eher mit Erfolg als den DAFV und seine LV anglerfreundlich(er) zu machen.

Das ist aber hier nicht das Thema, sondern das anglerfeindliche Verhalten von Politik und Verbänden in Baden-Württemberg in Bezug auf Nachtangelverbot


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> _Wer von euch die sich hier immer und immer wieder an der ewig gleichen Leierdiskusion beteiligen hat den in den vergangenen Monaten was unternommen, ist Mitglied in einem Verein geworden und versucht wenigstens im kleinen Rahmen was zu ändern???_



Ich(musste aber nicht extra eintreten).:m
Das ist aber hier auch nicht das Thema, sondern die miesen Anglerverrä...  äää... -vertreter in Baden-Württemberg.

Und da kann man ruhig mal vom Leder ziehen.Die haben es sich redlich verdient!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und da kann man ruhig mal vom Leder ziehen.Die haben es sich redlich verdient!!!



Die hätten dafür was MIT dem Leder verdient


----------



## Dunraven (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hat es schon gegeben, da unterschreiben dann 3000 User, weil's es den Angler in Friesland nicht interessiert, wie wir hier in BW gefixxx sind!
> 
> Jürgen



Ich sehe das etwas anders.
Bei solchen Abstimmungen, z.B. zum Thema Fangfenster, habe ich eher erlebt das von 3000 Unterschriften dann 500 maximal aus dem betroffenen Bundesland kamen und der Großteil wo anders weg. 
Was aber interessiert den BW Politiker was 2500 Leute denken die ihn eh nicht wählen können? 500 Wähler sind dagegen und der Bund, Nabu, ect. kommt mit 1000 und mehr die dafür sind. Bzw. in diesem Fall sagen die Angler LV ja das die Mehrheit ihrer Angler es auch so sehen. Warum also sollten die Politiker sich um die 500 Stimmen dann kümmern, wenn eine Stimme gegen die Aufhebung BUND, Nabu und die Angler LV glücklich macht?

Das Problem ist das die lokalen Angler viel zu wenig organisiert etwas unternehmen. Denn das sind die Wähler die den Landespolitiker interessieren, und nicht die paar tausend Leute aus anderen Bundesländern. Deren Solidarität ist ein unterstützender Bonus (vor allem wenn die zuständigen Politiker mal über die Landespolitik hinaus wollen), aber Erstmal nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Das Schlimme ist, dass hier Verbände GEGEN die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots und die Interessen der Angler gearbeitet haben (und wohl immer noch aktiv tun), statt dafür - da ist dann eh jede Abstimmung wurscht, ob mit oder ohne Beteiligung aus anderen Bundesländern..

Wer solche anglerfeindlichen Verbände wie den DAFV und die ihm angeschlossenen Landes- und Spezialverbände hat, braucht halt sonst keine Feinde mehr, keine Abstimmungen, keine Gespräche mit der Politik - DAFV und seine LV-Konsorten machen das besser als Petra..

Nachfolgend das Schreiben (offener Brief des Landesfischereiverbandes) der Verbände aus B-W aus 2003 an den damaligen Ministerpräsidenten Teufel, *als die Regierung das Nachtangelverbot im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus abschaffen wollte* - glaubt wirklich irgendjemand, dass die Verbände oder oder Beirat da inzwischen vom anglerfeindlichen Saulus zum Paulus wurden? 

*Und dass die diesmal die Angler nicht in die Pfanne hauen???*

Nochmal: 
*Dieses nachfolgende Schreiben ist von den Fischereiverbänden in B-W, NICHT von PETA!!*



> "*Verbot zur Fischerei in der Nachtzeit*
> Das Verbot der Angelfischerei zur Nachtzeit ergibt sich zwingend aus dem Schutz der in und am Wasser lebenden Tier- und Pflanzenwelt und aus der nicht notwendigen Beeinträchtigung ihrer Lebensgemeinschaften und Lebensstätten (Art. 20a GG, Art. 3a und 3b LV, § 13 Abs. 1).
> Anmerkung von mir: Damit kann man auch das Angeln tagsüber verbieten!
> 
> ...


----------



## wusel345 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Das liest sich so, als hätte die Peta 2003 den LV schon unterwandert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Kein Kommentar - was ich da dazu wirklich schreiben wollte, darf ich nach deutscher Rechtsprechung nicht..........................


----------



## wusel345 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Moin Thomas. Ich halte mich auch lieber mit meiner Meinung zurück, sonst hagelt es von eurer Seite Verwarnungen und was sonst noch passieren würde, weiß ich nicht. Aber, tauschen mit euch in B-W möchte ich wahrlich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Die Verwarnungen dienen aber nur zu eurem Schutz ..
;-)))))))


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Das Verbandsunwesen gehört weg, sonst ist Angeln in Deutschland dem Untergang geweiht und es bleibt nur schützertaugliches Angelfischen über..
> 
> Dafür ist die Geschichte mit Nachtangeln in B-W nur ein böses Beispiel..


Mag sein, dass das bei den vorhandenen Verbänden, die wir in Deutschland gegenwärtig haben so ist, aber ohne irgendeinen Verband wird es auch nicht mehr lange möglich sein zu angeln.
Das ist wie Rechte als Arbeitnehmer zu haben, ohne dass Gewerkschaften existieren => nicht zu machen!#c


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar - was ich da dazu wirklich schreiben wollte, darf ich nach deutscher Rechtsprechung nicht..........................



:c:c  ist das nicht traurig in einer so genannten 
 Demokratie;+ .Vermisse den Smiley zum ko... 
 äh brechen.:q


----------



## uhitz (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



> Nicht von geringer Bedeutung ist auch, dass durch das Angeln bei Nacht  praktisch der Schutz des Fischereirechts als Eigentum im Sinne des Art.  14 GG aufgehoben wird.
> 
> Weder besteht für den potentiellen Fischwilderer als Hemmschwelle die  Gefahr gesehen zu werden noch ist es den Aufsichtsorganen (i. d. R. den  ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern) zuzumuten, in der Nacht auf "Streife"  zu gehen.


 und die meinen ein Schwarzangler hält sich an das Nachtangelverbot?  darf ich das jetzt mal schmeichelnd als naiv bezeichnen (will ja hier jetzt nicht ausfallend werden) is doch eher praktisch wenn eh kein anderer sich am Wasser aufhält und man sich noch ungesehener rumtreiben kann 

Bin zwar kein BW-ger aber uns in Oberbayern trifft es dank Bezirksfischereiverordnung ebenfalls und das trotz nichtexistierendem Verbot anderer Bezirke in Bayern (zumindest nach meinem letzten Wissensstand).|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Es rührt sich immerhin was beim VfG, einem dieser bisher unerträglichen Verbände in B-W:
https://www.facebook.com/vfgbw?fref=ts

In wie weit man denen auf Grund Erfahrung und deren bisherigen Verhaltens da aber wirklich trauen kann, wird sich erst noch rausstellen:


----------



## Dirk810 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Hallo bin seid heute mitglied und wollte mal was fragen ich würde gerne am samstag 1.11.14  das erste mal in seltz fischen gehn hat es die möglichkeit am feiertag da eine tageskarte zu erwerben würde mich sehr freuen über eure antwort danke


----------



## kernell32 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Weiss nicht obs schon jemand gepostet hat:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/Mitgliederbefragung_Nachtangelverbot.htm
Hat von euch schon jemand den Wisch bekommen? Wenn ja... Ihr wisst was ihr zu tun habt gelle?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Lächerlich - die 4., 5. oder 6. Abstimmung - die lassen solange abstimmen, bis die Nachtangelverbotsgegner die Lust verlieren und dann das Ergebnis für diesen elenden Verband stimmt:
Für Nachtangelverbot..

Aber trotzdem:
Ran und abstimmen und den Verbandswisch nicht - wie besser geeignet - als Klopapier verwenden..


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Das ist ja wieder supernett, dass da ausschließlich Verbandsmitglieder gefragt werden.

Anstatt direkt was für alle (auch freie) BW-Angler zu tun und mal aktiv an den Landtag ranzugehen, um den Mist zu kippen.

Dazu brauchts keine Abstimmung(en), nur entsprechenden Willen. 

Die Typen sind bei mir komplett unten durch - mit ihrem "Nachtruhekram" und sonstigen Schützerbuckelgeschwätz sind die sind ja noch schlimmer druff als ihr Ex-BV. 

Mehr Anglerfeindlichkeit geht IMO fast nicht mehr.

Darum betrachte ich diese Abstimmung als reine Alibi-Aktion - was den BW-Verband anbelangt, bin ich komplett desillusioniert.

Gegen positive Überraschungen habe ich selbstverständlich nix - nur glaube ich an selbige schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Daniel_BW (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Hier das Ergebnis der Mitgliederbefragung. Trotz geringer Beteiligung scheint der VFG was Unternehmen zu wollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Rücklaufquote bescheidene 10% 

Vielleicht sollte man der Beibehaltungsfraktion (11%) mal verklickern,das sie eine mögliche Aufhebung ja eh nicht beträfe,könnten auch weiterhin mit Mutti auf der Couch sitzen,es zwingt sie ja keiner des Nachts ans Gewässer


----------



## labralehn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Ich gehörte zu den 81%, die gegen ein Nachtangelverbot gestimmt haben.
Wenigstens scheint Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen.
Es bleibt spannend, wie es weitergeht.

Dann kann ich wenigstens in BaWü in Zukunft hoffen, mal nachts angeln zu dürfen.

Im Saarland habe ich da wenig Hoffnung, dass sich da was ändert.
Zumal die Zeiten im Saarland noch bescheidener sind, was das Nachtangelverbot betrifft.

Ps.: der Satz auf der Seite des VFG


> In anderen Bundesländern in Deutschland gibt es kein Nachtangelverbot.


 stimmt so nicht.


----------



## Freehunter (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

träum weiter!|kopfkrat


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Aber hallo! Gibt hier doch mehr als genug Vereine, die selbst krampfhaft am Nachtangelverbot festhalten wollen. Und das IMO auch nach einer offiziellen Abschaffung beibehalten würden.

Weil sie als vollparanoide Musterschwaben nachts keine Kontrollmöglichkeit sehen (wie auch, wenn man seinen Geriatrieschlaf halten muss) und weil sie IMO von Fischneid getrieben werden - man könnte anderen nachts ja was wegfangen.

Auf die Idee, dass offizielle Nachtangler dem Schwarzangeln kräftig entgegenwirken (einfach, weil dann abschreckenderweise Leute am Wasser sind), kommen die offenbar nicht. 

Für die ist jeder per se verdächtig, der sich nachts mit ner Rute am Wasser rumtreibt. Weil der normale Musterbürger da ins Bett gehört, sozusagen. Das macht "man" quasi nicht, sowas machen nur "die da".

Echte Schwarzangler juckt ein Nachtangelverbot sowieso genau null. Die Dummen sind da wieder nur Leute, die sich an die Regeln halten wollen.

Und mit der bescheuerten Sonnenuntergangsregelung nix anfangen, weil sie z. B. familiäre Verpflichtungen bis später am Abend haben, im Winter von Dunkelheit bis Dunkelheit arbeiten müssen (= Angelverbot ab ca. 16.30 Uhr) usw.

Das ist einfach nur unsozialer, von Paranoia, Überwachungswahn und Neid getriebener Vollblödsinn, sonst gar nix. Und die "Nachtruhe für Fische" lassen wir lieber gleich mal weg - denn das geht schon ins Psychopathologische rein.

Wer sowas von sich gibt, sollte sich allerschleunigst um nen Therapieplatz bemühen. Und das Feld für Leute räumen, die aktiv und gnadenlos das Napalmfeuer auf jegliches Anti-Angler-Pack eröffnen, statt in der Gegend rumzukuschen.

Doch sowas ist reine Theorie und Wunschdenken, da braucht man sich gar nix vormachen: Napalmgeschützbediener in nennenswerter Zahl sind hier so gut wie nicht zu rekrutieren. Das war noch nie so und wird auch nie so sein. Kann man also quasi von vorn herein lassen.

Rational betrachtet ist darum eigentlich schon Aufregen plus Schreiben darüber Zeit- und Energieverschwendung, weil man auch damit genau nichts erreicht und nur selbstzerfressend seinen Blutdruck hochpitcht.

Man macht es aber je nach Tageslaune aber ab und an natürlich trotzdem, gar keine Frage, da hauts dann voll raus (und heute hab ich mal, wie wahrscheinlich unschwer herauszulesen, so richtig schlechte Tageslaune). 

Also lässt man halt mal Dampf ab, das wars dann aber auch hoffentlich wieder für ne Weile. Bewirken werde ich damit wohl gar nichts, das ist mir klar. Im Endeffekt ärgere ich mich eigentlich drüber, da jetzt wieder mal nen Vollhals bekommen zu haben.

Denn: Gegen ganze Brückenpfeiler im Hintern ist einfach kein Kraut gewachsen. Darum ist auch nicht mit Austrittswellen direkt in Vereinen zu rechnen, falls das NA-Verbot doch irgendwann offiziell aufgehoben und dann doch vereinsintern beibehalten werden sollte.

Einfach, weil ganz BW großflächig an Gewässermangel und am genannten Brückenpfeiler- plus Betonproblem in Einzelhirnen leidet. Und das altersunabhängig. 

Geriatrie ist hier ein reiner State of Mind, unabhängig von konkreter biologischer Existenzdauer. Konservativ ist da ja schon fast eine liebevolle Bezeichnung. 

Den Typen muss man nix verbieten, da sie sich liebend gerne freiwillig selbst an die Kette legen. Die stehen auf Eigen-Eunuchisierung und rotzen das auch noch als unfehlbar vorbildlich in den Orbit. Da zeichnet sich ja ein mit Stahlklampen fixierter Holzklotz durch vergleichsweise größere Tanzwut aus.

Darum IMO auch die sehr niedrige Rücklaufquote. Das ist hier einfach ein massives regionales Mentalitätsproblem - ein einziger Sumpf aus Paranoia, Neid, Rechthaberei, Ignoranz, Allwissenheit, Machtgier und Feigheit.

So, nun genuch abge-hated. Für ne Weile, zumindest, ich arbeite dran - doch manchmal kommt es halt wieder


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur unsozialer, von Paranoia, Überwachungswahn und Neid getriebener Vollblödsinn, sonst gar nix. Und die "Nachtruhe für Fische" lassen wir lieber gleich mal weg - denn das geht schon ins Psychopathologische rein.




Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mir hier wenig Freunde mache, aber ich sehe das ein bisschen anders.
Ich finde es durchaus wichtig, daß wenigstens ein Bundesland am Nachtangelverbot festhält und so ruhebedürftigen Fischen zu nachtschlafender Zeit ein Rückzugsraum erhalten bleibt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Haha geile Idee, schon Urlaubsscheine zwecks Überlandverschickung an Eure gestressten Ost-Zander verteilt? :q

Damit die sich dann nach Rückkehr wohl erholt und voll durchtrainiert wieder von Euch fangen lassen können |rolleyes Auf dass auch der letzte gewieft heraussezierte Bauchlappen perfekt bereit für den Gaumentango sei. Dies erfordert natürlich nen regelmäßigen Interims-Ratzomat.

Von daher sei hiermit offiziell propagiert:

BW - das Ferienparadies für Deutschlands Fische. Kommet in Haufen angeschwommen, denn hier lässt es sich trefflich pennen  

Ein genuines Idyll des Zen-Flossismus. Meditatives Kiemendeckelsträuben und Hinter-Hindernisgrundanhaften im Feldenkrais inklusive. OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Freehunter (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

sonst noch|krach: was?

|wavey:


----------



## thanatos (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

nach der letzten Umfrage mit der ich mit Namen und E-Mail-
 Adresse mich beteiligt habe sind mir Bitten um Spenden,um Bleiberechten von Allahmachallah,Hugahagga und Co
 zu Haufen in meinem Postfach gelandet :r
 aber auch von vielen jungen Mädchen ,die noch nicht mal
 ordentlich deutsch  konnten aber mit mir unbedingt
 fischen ? oder sowas ähnliches |rolleyes  wollten.
 Nein danke :q


----------

